
The Structure of “Unstructured” Decision Processes (1976) [pdf] - dedalus
http://media.corporate-ir.net/media_files/irol/97/97664/reports/Mintzberg.pdf
======
mpweiher
See also: _The Tyranny of Structurelessness_
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Tyranny_of_Structurelessne...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Tyranny_of_Structurelessness)

"this apparent lack of structure too often disguised an informal,
unacknowledged and unaccountable leadership that was all the more pernicious
because its very existence was denied."

Or in Software, the _Big Ball of Mud_ architecture.

You _always_ get some sort of structure. The question is whether you get any
say in what that structure will be.

~~~
Animats
Yes, that's a problem. The process tends to yield to the loudest voice in the
room, or something like that.

The military has the tradition that, when officers discuss a plan of action,
the most junior officers speak first. This is to avoid everybody agreeing with
the boss.

------
rmateus
Decision analysis is the area which deals with this kind of problems: how to
structure your decision processes

